# My Maxima Headlight Looks Foggy.. Please Offer Advice



## MasonPorter (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I hope I've posted this in the correct forum section. If not, please forgive me. I couldn't find the troubleshooting/problems section.

Anyways, I own a 03 Nissan Maxima, of which the headlight (driver side) has gotten foggy. It's certainly not as transparent as the passenger side light. At first I wasn't sure why one was foggy and the other wasn't, but then I took a closer look at the foggy light and noticed a small crack on the outside casing. I believe this crack has allowed moisture to enter the light. I've heard of people restoring their headlights with special DIY kits, but I've decided to take the route of simply replacing the light with an aftermarket light from an online store. I found two sites that I particularly liked, but I'm unsure of whether or not they are legitimate businesses. Furthermore, I don't want to fall prey to a scam. Has anyone purchased from either of these sites and can verify that they are a legitimate business? The following parts match the oem number of the one I need. Thanks in advance.

02 - 03 Nissan Maxima Headlight Assembly Left Driver Side
or
Nissan Maxima Headlight > AutoLightCenter.com


----------



## SoundDemoMaxima (May 22, 2012)

I had the same problem with my headlamps. This is called oxidation. It happens usually when you drive the car a lot from high to low altitudes. In your case it is just another kind of oxidation caused by the moisture and the sun. I bought a headlamp restoring cleaner at autozone for $8 and it was sooooo worth it! a few months later I was parallel parked on the street and a tacoma backed into me and it's hitch went threw my headlamp. After I got it back from the shop i noticed that I had one new headlamp and my other looked dull not because of the plastic but actually because the chrome plated plastic on the inside was sun bleached. So I wanted to replace it to make the other and make my car look better so I thought why not look on amazon. so I did and I found the headlamp I needed and only for $30!!! when I got it I found a video on youtube of how to install it. it was super easy and took about 10 minutes. if you dont find what you need on amazon.com then look at 1aauto.com they are the cheapest places online that i know of to order car parts from and tey are both trust worthy i have never had a problem with them. hope this was helpful!!


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

replace 'em with new headlight assemblies. they are cheap and there is a youtube video on how to change them out. i got some at rockauto.com


----------



## Jsta22 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had awesome experience and results with the turtle wax headlight restorer.. Or tE autozone restorer as well. Follow the direction, a little elbow grease.. And works great...


----------

